# Thoughts



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Xenon, I wanted to make this a public thread instead of PMing it so some other members could voice up and we can understand why there is such a firestorm of emotion and confusion right now.

I think the mistake that was made is how this transaction went down. You should have given us a notice that the captain of the ship was stepping down and handing off the wheel to a new boss. This would have given us all some time to digest the coming changes and give us all time to discuss and prepare. I'm sure regardless of that there would still be a fury of people hating on the change regardless. But you notified us after it happened and naturally caught everyone off guard and wondering what the hell just happened. 
Yes, its over my head what happened and why and Im not here to guess on that. Even if the opportunity was a take it or leave it one and you didnt have the time to afford us a notice you should have perhaps asked for an extension on the change of ownership to give the members (who make this site what it is) time.

You aren't what we ever considered the sites owner. You were always Xenon. One of the crew. You birthed this site, made it and shared a common interest in piranha and aquariums with us. To us, since day one, you were simply part of the mix. Regardless of any changes we always have a respect of anything and everything you ever did, even selling the site. Just the manner in which it was done and how the handoff happened so suddenly made us all cringe on whats now to come.

It's the equivilant of working in a small independently owned shop. Every employee (the members) can come as they are, dress comfortably and clock in and out as they please so long as they follow some basic rules. No stress, just a fun free place to come in and hang with other friends and partake in a place we all came to love and feel lucky for finding. Then midweek we all show up, find out the owner stepped down overnight, a new boss is in place and no one knows a thing about him or if he even cares about what takes place around the shop. Are there to be new rules and regulations now set in place, work uniforms, people getting fired and replaced? Everyones in a panic and it feels like everyones job theyve had for the last decade is all a sudden up for termination. And then we notice all these advertisements everywhere. The shop we loved has already started to change.

It is your site. Yours alone. But what you created turned into a creature all its own. As members started to come and stay the site grew into a whole new beast. This was never a "for profit" place. It was always a maintained and well oiled machine set apart from the youtubes and facebooks of the internet. Not flash, no glass, just a bare bones site with some extras to keep the people who make this site relevant a fun and simple place to stay. It's become the members site. But the members always remembered who started it and have a place in their heart and a respect just for you. 
This is why I think you should have afforded us the heads up of such a drastic change.

To Yungster I mean no disrespect, but you have a dozen posts. I know you are new here, but members have a sort of pecking order that was never meant to be but its there. We look at someone with a two digit post count and scratch our heads thinking "this guy OWNS this place??" 
Do you even own piranha? Are you even interested in aquariums? The single subject this site is founded on and what initally brings members here to join? Or is this a simple business transaction for you and are we now one of many many sites you have control over now? Xenon was always eye to eye with us. Xenon you shared the same interest which gave birth to this place. We know nothing about our new owner except he aquired this entire website suddenly.

The day you sell it we find out about it. One day later we start to notice ads and a few strange changes. And now we are noticing the site shutting down and some strange gliches. People are worried. Things happened so fast. And for a site where many of us have been around for so long we wonder, next time I log in will I recognize the site? Hell, will we be required to pay for our membership in the near future?

This is what worries OG members of this place. Change doesnt bother us so much as sudden and drastic change. Within 48 hours of the hand off of ownership this site has gone from piranha-fury to a glitched up site with a new owner we know nothing about.

I myself understand there are things in the works. I understand form what little I have read from Yungster that he is working on things. But what worries many of us is "what" exactly is he working on and just how different will this place be a year from now?

We all fell in love with this place for different reasons. But one thing that kept most of us coming back is the sense of friendship here. The jobs we have, the families, the bills, the stress of the real world, piranha fury has been here for years as a place to take a break from the real world. A place to fulfill interests in a common hobby. A place we have been to time and time and time again and nothing has ever changed or not worked save for a handfull of times.
In 6 years and some months I have been coming here and in all that time I have never seen as many glitches and ads and shut downs as I have over the past 48 hours. 
Yes, we may be over reacting, but I wanted to post this rant to explain to you WHY we are over reacting. This place has always been set apart from the rest of the typical online sites because it was always independantly owned and operated by friends and friends of friends. Now its been sold to who or what? A company? Is young just like you? Is he a lone person with an equally shared love of fish keeping? Or is he a spokesman for a larger company? Is piranha fury now on the back burner along with several dozen other sites being operated under a large umbrella from a huge company?

We are a personal bunch here. We would perhaps like to get to know our new captain before he starts steering our ship into his direction he wishes. After all, you may have built the ship Xenon, but its the members who man it, care for it, and keep it afloat in a sea of commercialized and overinflated websites and sailed it around storms of pop ups and unnecessary ads and typical internet bullcrap. 
This place is more then another site to those of us who have been here for years and logged thousands of posts. This place is a little home away from home. We just ask that our new captain sails this ship gently. We also ask that our old captain stay onboard with the rest of us and keep his good standing with the crew.

I am 100% on board and ready to help in any way that I can. This offer extends to you Yungster. It also extends to every member who reads this. I LOVE this place. I just hope the new ownership isnt so focused on buffing and detailing his new website that he forgets to check in on the members time to time. And perhaps in the process of doing so, becoming a friend among friends as well.

I will have patience with the transition. To all of you who are feeling on edge I ask you have patience too. Keep things in context when speaking your minds so we don't start some conflict here. Let's pull together, work together and as the tight ass unit we've all been for years and years we will not only keep pfury what shes always been, but under Yungster we might as well make her everything she always could be!

Good luck Yung. I mean it. And I'll be here to help. And god bless you guys, everyone.

-Mike


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Good post Mike. That obviously came from the heart man.

I especially liked the end. Members are panicing. People can bitch and moan all they want but at the end of the day it is what it is. I too have been coming here for a long time, I don't post a great deal but I'm here multiple times daily and to see a sudden change such as this scared me. But then I came to the realization that I have to be flexable. And as long as Fury's key members are able to suck it up and say "its sucks but f*ck it, I'm not going anywhere"....Then I'm not going anywhere either.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Lifer374 said:


> Good post Mike. That obviously came from the heart man.
> 
> I especially liked the end. Members are panicing. People can bitch and moan all they want but at the end of the day it is what it is. *I too have been coming here for a long time, I don't post a great deal but I'm here multiple times daily* and to see a sudden change such as this scared me. But then I came to the realization that I have to be flexable. And as long as Fury's key members are able to suck it up and say "its sucks but f*ck it, I'm not going anywhere"....Then I'm not going anywhere either.


X2, well said. Nice post Central.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

OPEFE will for now take a wait and see approach. Like Central I have concerns for members too. I have no knowledge or even background who Yungster is. But then again, I knew little about Mike either when we first came together in 2002. Piranha-Fury was the first actual forum I ever fully endorsed and supported. Time will tell if this will continue. So be patient is my recommendation.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

As long as the og's stick around i cant see myself leaving... I have been on here 6 years almost 7 and viewing long before that, I know some of you quite well and i wouldn't abandon that for a stupid add at the top of the page or some pop ups...now some of the sh*t like virus warnings and slq errors and that is quite off putting but hopefully will be dealt with in time.

All in all great post central and i feel the same way as your analogy on the work environment... and with so many changes happening in life all the time p-fury was always a constant and still is to some degree.... we will see what the future holds. I dont like change never have and it always makes me wonder is it going to be for better or for worse but again only time can tell.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice post Central but there are things I think needed be said

Xenon did own this site yes and I honestly don't think he was required to inform any of us of a sale. I see this at many other forums and maybe this needs to be said too. P-Fury is not anyone's right to visit or browse. This is a private website along with every other forum I frequent. The minute you feel that this site "owes" you anything is the same time as a member I find starts to head on a downward spiral. You pose great questions yes but from what I gather this is the case. Xenon can no longer put forward the effort required to ensure this site runs problem free. GG from my talking with him is also done with the site at the once current level he resided at. That is the creator and for all sense and purposes the driving force(GG) behind this site my entire time here. With Mike deciding to move on and GG having to focus on other things in life the choice was simple. Either let your creation that started with the most innocent and small goals in the beginning that turned into more than you could ever dream, into disarray and a lack of direction or sell it to someone that will ensure it's continued survival and even so partner it with a like minded network of sites with the same mission statements.

I commend Xenon for making what had to be a rather tough choice and again a choice that was his and his alone to make. We all know he wasn't in this for the money he was in it for site and it's community. In thinking about the site and community he let it go to someone that would be able to ensure it's survival and continued growth for the future. Again this is a free world for the most part, If you decide to leave it's your choice but because of Xenons actions if you decide to leave and come back five years from now this site will still be here. The situation this site was in 09 it wasn't looking like that at all.

I'm sure our new owner is not here to ruin a already good thing and a site that is growing. He is here to make sure the things the site needs to continue are handled and taking care of. I imagine he didn't spend money purchasing this site to turn it into a sh*t hole or let it crumble. 
My two bits.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

I will wait and see.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Pretty much agree with everything Central has said. and the whole waiting and see is what my plan was from the beginning.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!

Xenon owes us an explanation for selling HIS site,

There are TONS of adds,
Pop-ups EVERYWHERE, 
We are being HACKED,
The new owner doesn't have fish and we are just his meal ticket,
Everybody PANIC NOW!!!!!

Seriously?







Come on people, The glitches will be fixed in time, did we not have glitches when the forum was updated to the new look not so long ago? Was it not taken care of in a week or so??

Xenon owes us nothing yet has given us a lot more then most ever dream of giving to a hobby/community they love.

As for the rest of it well............................


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

He who go to bed with itchy bum, wake up with stinky thumb.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hastatus said:


> OPEFE will for now take a wait and see approach. Like Central I have concerns for members too. I have no knowledge or even background who Yungster is. But then again, I knew little about Mike either when we first came together in 2002. *Piranha-Fury was the first actual forum I ever fully endorsed and supported. *Time will tell if this will continue. So be patient is my recommendation.


Me too, this site is the first site I have ever endorsed and supported as well.

Like you said, only time will tell if this is where we will call home or not.

If not, I had a blast getting to know a lot of you, and have lots of respect for just as many who call this place home, and you, hastatus, are one of them for sure.

I couldn't think of a more devastating blow to this community if you left.
You are the piranha authority here period.


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey thanks for posting this. I am all for everyone speaking their minds minus the swearing, name calling... we're all grown ups here and I enjoy honest feedback.

Some things that I want to address:

- aside from the ONE ad we have added for registered users to see and the few ads we added for non-registered users to see, what else have we changed? I am not aware of anything else we have changed. If something isn't working the way it should work, please let me know. At this point, because there are multiple threads that people are posting in regarding the site transition, it's probably best to send me a PM if you notice something so that I can get it looked at ASAP. I honestly am not trying to ignore anyone but I might miss something with everyone posting in multiple threads. If I do, my apologies.

- in my intro, I did mention that I grew up around piranhas (i.e. my parents owned them while we were little kids). At this moment, because of my living situation, I cannot have pets period. When I can, you bet your bottom dollar I will be getting a Piranha again.







Unless the wife wins the battle.

- I am not here as any kind of authority or expert on Piranhas. I never claimed to be. I won't be wading into any discussions that requires expertise but I am reading a lot of what you guys have written and I'm learning. My main expertise here is to help manage the community and get things done from a tech standpoint.

As I have said to some of you in PM, please just stick around and give us a chance to show you that we're not going to sink this ship. If it sinks, I'm going down with it. I don't know how to swim so you bet I'm going to make sure this ship doesn't sink.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I love this site, I donated $25 a few months ago, and was ready to donate another $25 again to keep it running smooth. But now I'm questioning my investments. The reason behind my donation was to keep this site low-key and run by the little man and the members - not the big man with big dreams. I don't like just giving money away, but if it's for a good cause, then I feel that it is necessary. If this place becomes a cesspool of ads and drastic changes that members do not like, then I might have to part with it - and feel that my donation was pointless. I've learned a lot since I joined, enough to continue on my own. But I don't want it to be that way. Like everyone else said, I'll wait and see. But I won't hesitate to drop it from my daily regime if it becomes a monster.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

About the only change I've noticed is the ads. I can live with a few of those as long as they don't proliferate to the point where the entire webpage is framed by flashing lights and crap telling me I'm a winner.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Very nice words Central, I like your post.

I am planning on sticking around and seeing what happens.
I have seen the ads when I am not logged in but once I log in see the same ones as before and it is no biggie....

I dont think Xenon needed to tell us he was selling his private site. 
However I wish he would have said something because I am sure that many of us would have pooled our money together to get the site.

But other then that it doesn't bug me.

If Yung can keep it running great, then I'm all in....

However if Xenon and GG are not going to be on much then I think they need to set-up new Mods in places like it was back in 06/07 where their was a mod to a forum.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm apprehensive about the change as others have stated, but I have to say that I've seen absolutely no change in the appearance of the site - I don't even see the new Google ad, as I'm running Firefox/Adblock. I only started nosing around for an explanation after getting an "unavailable" message on one instance when trying to access the forums.

Actually, on the day of the cut, I started receiving email notifications again (for replies to threads which I have posted to) for the first time in several years. I had asked for assistance at the time, when that feature stopped working for me (after spending a lot of time testing different things myself), but received little response. So net-net for me personally, this change thus far has been a positive thing. Just sayin'......


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Yungster said:


> - I am not here as any kind of authority or expert on Piranhas. I never claimed to be. I won't be wading into any discussions that requires expertise but I am reading a lot of what you guys have written and I'm learning. My main expertise here is to help manage the community and get things done from a tech standpoint.


At this point I feel it is abit premature to jump ship or plan to.

With that said my question is to Youngster regarding the quote above. What is your interest in owning a piranha site with seemingly limited knowlege about piranhas? I am aware that Mike never gained a ton of piranha knowlege though personally I would of preffered the site to be sold to a fellow hobbiest and or a member of this site who is willing to devote the time to improving this site as well as this hobby and not just mannaging the tech aspects of things. I would rather a glitched site with good discussions then a nice looking site with nothing that sets them apart.

Secondly my questionis who is Yungster? You come here as a new member that we know nothing about so it would be appreciated if you would enlighten us with at least some of the basics like your first name, where are you from, hobby experience (possibly with some tank or fish pictures)... as well as help to explain how piranha fury fits into a larger network of sites as from what I have seen it does not seem overly related.

When logged in I have yet to see additional ads or glitches so for me that is not a real issue so my questions in summary are:

1)Why do you want to own this site with seemingly limited knowlege on the foundations of this site and perhaps even hobby?
2)A breif biography of who you actually are so we can get to know you more then just being the new guy that nobdy knows anything about.
3)How does pf fit into the larger network of pet sites?
4) What are your plans for pf in the near and idstant future?

I think peoples main concern is not nessisarily the change in ownership but rather the change of ownership to a new member that we know nothing at all about and who doesn't even know what this site is really about. There is alot of unknown currently that people would appreciate if it can get cleared up.

I do not feel we are owed any explanation from Xenon or Yungster though it would help to eliminate confusion of what has happend and Yungsters plan for pf in the future.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

^^ X2


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

^^X3.

Also, perhaps one more question:

Why is the first thing you did was ad a new (or a few according to some) ad? Why not start it off with a giveaway, contest, add a few cool new features? The first thing you did was add something that was beneficial to no one else except you and your larger organization. Why?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Firefox with AdBlock FTW, LOL. I haven't noticed a single AD







Anyway I have had a few glitches with the forum loading and it seems to run a little slower, but I blame must of that on Johnny_Zanni and DT being in the padded room tearing crap up


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

TOPS


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for your post. I will do my best to answer your questions...

1. Vertical Scope is a business. As such, one of our goals (like every business) is to be profitable. The best way I can put it is that we are a team of young people who are good (for the most part) at managing social media while connecting them with advertisers. At the same time, we have a very dedicated and knowledgeable team in every aspect of web site management, from the front end stuff to the back end stuff to SEO... the whole spectrum.

2. I'm a Canadian. In my 30s. I reside in the best city in the world (as least in my opinion). Among some of the famous alumni of this great city I reside in are: the Barenaked Ladies; Mike Myers; Doug Gilmour; Vince Carter; Mel Lastman...

I'm married. No children. Love photography, web designing, music, cooking, pets (dogs and fish), sports (team Canada all the way.. followed by another team that bears the maple leaf), working out, anything outdoors and mentoring youth.

3 and 4 - I can't answer that right now because I don't have the answer for that. It's not just me calling the shots here. I do know that our company has been very successful managing content and driving traffic to the sites via SEO. From a tech standpoint, I know that our guys are some of the best in the business. We keep up to date with technology in the market but it doesn't mean we'll change something just for the sake of change (for example, how many people run out and buy the latest version of Windows when the current one they have is running just fine?).

Anything else?.. just ask.









I think some of you guys should tell me about yourself too.









1)Why do you want to own this site with seemingly limited knowledge on the foundations of this site and perhaps even hobby?
2)A breif biography of who you actually are so we can get to know you more then just being the new guy that nobdy knows anything about.
3)How does pf fit into the larger network of pet sites?
4) What are your plans for pf in the near and idstant future?



CLUSTER ONE said:


> At this point I feel it is abit premature to jump ship or plan to.
> 
> With that said my question is to Youngster regarding the quote above. What is your interest in owning a piranha site with seemingly limited knowlege about piranhas? I am aware that Mike never gained a ton of piranha knowlege though personally I would of preffered the site to be sold to a fellow hobbiest and or a member of this site who is willing to devote the time to improving this site as well as this hobby and not just mannaging the tech aspects of things. I would rather a glitched site with good discussions then a nice looking site with nothing that sets them apart.
> 
> ...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice to know a little bit more about you and the company you work for.......
VS seems pretty big IMO...

You guys seem to have some cool forums...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

First off, thank you for the post Central. It was well put and respectful and reminds me of how people used to act around here. It might not be exactly what everyone wants to hear but it was thoughtful and respectful. Kudos.

There are a lot of points in your post and I read every one. Fact is I did not have to run this decision by anyone except Jeff (GG). Jeff and I became official partners in this thing a few years back when I initially disappeared. I kept the technical machine humming and Jeff managed the community. This was a decision that we did not come to quickly or lightly. When Jeff called me in February and requested I come back to the site I set upon improving this site with no ulterior motives. Despite some speculation by members, everything I did (upgrade, tshirt giveaways, new skin, etc etc) was not done for a sale. I was genuinely committed to improving the site and rectifying my own guilt for my failed responsibilities since 2009 that had cost the site activity and data. When my interest again started to wane in the last couple weeks or so I was anxious. This site causes me great anxiety because I dont want to let the community down.... yet I know I have in the past. I cant keep popping in and popping out. Its not fair to anyone. At this point I talked with Jeff about it. Fact is we were both done. Burnt out. I think we both knew despite our absolute best wishes, it was time for a change.

When looking for someone to transition ownership too I had some requirements in mind because I knew not anybody would be a good fit for this community. I actually wanted a "company" rather than individuals to own it. A company has resources individuals will never have. They have a professional team looking out for the site. Its not just Yung here, but a ton of people behind him making sure the pages load, that the name is protected because the brand now has value to them. I talked about additional ads. I talked about changes to the community. I talked about keeping it FREE to use. I talked about how this place would be run. After all this discussion it was clear to me that this was a good opportunity, will have minimal impact to the community, and provides PFury the best chance to be stable, grow, and thrive into the future. Jeff and I decided it was the right move. I own that.

I understand and respect your points about the communities contribution to this site. However I think we have a differing opinion on this. While the decision Jeff and I made regarding changing ownership is something real and final, the members still get to come use this site. The site has not changed. From what I see the user experience has barely changed outside of 1 ad on the top! I see no altering the forums, no random banishments, no new rules, no changing the culture.... NOTHING! I see a few technical glitches that will be worked out in time (trust me, nothing compared to my botched attempt to change servers in 09).

Will you have to put up with some ads? Sure. This company wants a return on their investment. Thats simple. I dont think its a bad thing. The company has a financial incentive to KEEP PFURY THRIVING. Frankly, I did not nor did I care to have one. This is not a bad thing. And besides this is nothing that I was not already doing. I placed Google Ads on the bottom and side of every page. I charged the sponsors for forums and ads. From what I see one additional ad is not a big deal compared to still having PFury around with minimal changes.

Very long winded here but in the end you need to realize that my decisions were all based around what was best for PFury in the long term. I stand by my decision.



hastatus said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!
> 
> Xenon owes us an explanation for selling HIS site,
> 
> ...


Thanks for your compliments and agree. Lets stop the hysteria. I have come on the site now and nothing has changed. Nobody has dropped ship and left. Lets just get on with it and enjoy the site.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

A thread which I found to be interesting about the new owners - quite a mixed bag of opinions....
http://www.theadminzone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39544


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> At this point I feel it is abit premature to jump ship or plan to.
> 
> With that said my question is to Youngster regarding the quote above. What is your interest in owning a piranha site with seemingly limited knowlege about piranhas? I am aware that Mike never gained a ton of piranha knowlege though personally I would of preffered the site to be sold to a fellow hobbiest and or a member of this site who is willing to devote the time to improving this site as well as this hobby and not just mannaging the tech aspects of things. I would rather a glitched site with good discussions then a nice looking site with nothing that sets them apart.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I am wrong Yung but your mission here is not to be a piranha expert. One thing we have is piranha experts. The one thing we did not have was a Webmaster that consistently paid attention to the community. Your mission is to keep the site up, stable, and respond to users requests regarding the site.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Am I the only one confused about this "new pfury" talk? I've seen nothing new for the last 3 months or so.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't have too much to say. I have been on here since 2002, under the usernmaes: DannyBoy17, MrLahey, and a couple other ill-advised name changes back when the user could do it









One thing that I need to say in this thread is that I sincerely appreciate Grosse Gurke's contribution as a moderator and even more so, as a person. Despite being "just a fish site", some on here actually feel the sense of community, and that community can sometimes create natural drama between opposing forces. I have been a spoon, stirring the pot on too many occasions, causing more greif than any volunteer should have to deal. The real beauty of GG though, was his way of handling, and befriending all of us on a personal level. GG, and Winkyee, have personally acted to like mentors for me off the forum, an act that has absolutely no reward or return for them. This shows their simple goodness as a person in life.

I will miss Grosse Gurke's fair rule of the site and his wisdom.

I never got to know Mike but apparently he was cool too









Anyways, that is all, good luck to the new company.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Things always change, fact of life. Piranha-Fury is now a corporate entity, so that's the fact. It seems to me that the company that bought this site is heavily into tracking for advertisers, so part of what's going to happen is you've got more attention being paid to where you go on the internet to target ads specifically to you. I'm sure there will be more but that's probably the main reason for buying the site. Obviously there is a profit to be made off of this site or it wouldn't be bought or sold, the question is, how much are the new owners going to try to make off of the site and how hard are they going to squeeze to make it?

No hard feeling on my end, Mike, I hope nobody expected you to do this for life.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I love the responses here. I love the fact that xenon and yungster both detailed what exactly happened and where things are going from here. This is the clearification I wanted to get into one thread. 
I hope my long rant wasnt mistaken for anger or frustration so much as trying to open up how this place seems to be feeling at the moment. But already, after reading the responses I'm very much at ease and frankly excited to see where things go now.

Xenon, your explanation of why you passed the torch makes total sense. Just promise me you'll frequent back here to partake in the fun bud. And to everyone else, thanks for the responses too. I know it's probably run its course by now discussing all this, but it's great to see the higher ups reading and responding and taking notice. Looks like Pfury didnt change much after all.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Central said:


> I love the responses here. I love the fact that xenon and yungster both detailed what exactly happened and where things are going from here. This is the clearification I wanted to get into one thread.
> I hope my long rant wasnt mistaken for anger or frustration so much as trying to open up how this place seems to be feeling at the moment. But already, after reading the responses I'm very much at ease and frankly excited to see where things go now.
> 
> Xenon, your explanation of why you passed the torch makes total sense. Just promise me you'll frequent back here to partake in the fun bud. And to everyone else, thanks for the responses too. I know it's probably run its course by now discussing all this, but it's great to see the higher ups reading and responding and taking notice. Looks like Pfury didnt change much after all.


I will Central. For me personally it is liberating to know that I dont need to be on call every second of every day. I think every ex-mod can attest that after you have done your time its a bit more liberating to enjoy the site without the responsibility. For me, its been almost a decade coming.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Yungster said:


> Hey thanks for posting this. I am all for everyone speaking their minds minus the swearing, name calling... we're all grown ups here and I enjoy honest feedback.
> 
> Some things that I want to address:
> 
> ...


where do you live, in an asylum? 
most places that do not allow for pets, are the furry kind, or the ones that have legs.
you mean to tell me you aren't allowed to have fish?
good luck bro


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

zippa said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!
> 
> Xenon owes us an explanation for selling HIS site,
> 
> ...


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Everything smoothed out on my droid no more page shaking. Everything is good I was just wondering if yungster could make it more phone freindly? I can't post pic or add them in settings.


----------



## VSAdmin (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry, what I meant was that our condo does not have enough space for an aquarium. It's our first home, it's not overly huge and so my wife decided against pets for the time being.



joey said:


> where do you live, in an asylum?
> most places that do not allow for pets, are the furry kind, or the ones that have legs.
> you mean to tell me you aren't allowed to have fish?
> good luck bro


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Lmao didu really just say my wife says no?


Yungster said:


> where do you live, in an asylum?
> most places that do not allow for pets, are the furry kind, or the ones that have legs.
> you mean to tell me you aren't allowed to have fish?
> good luck bro


[/quote]


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Whoooaaaaaaaaaaa?!!?!?!

I haven't been around for a little while.

I decided to check in and this is the first thread that I read.
Shocking news but nothing that could kill the site and passion that members have for the hobby.

I hope the fury of Pfury continues to thrive.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Temporary derailment and off-topic, but how in the hell have you been, Mike?!!...long time no see, bro!..







...Talk about a blast from the past!...







...I hope everything is good and well with you!...







....I honestly thought the mafia had finally caught up with you!....


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Hah!









Yeah I've been working a lot and staying outside. Haven't been able to thrive on the internet as much. But life is good!

Thanks bro!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

haha holy sh*t EZ you dirty whore how you been? every now and then a facebook update pops up on my wall so i knew you were alive


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

TOPS!!!


ibcd said:


> where do you live, in an asylum?
> most places that do not allow for pets, are the furry kind, or the ones that have legs.
> you mean to tell me you aren't allowed to have fish?
> good luck bro


[/quote]
[/quote]
i can do nothing here but ROFL


----------

